# Lightening walnut



## fshenkin94 (Nov 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a way to lighten walnut?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 7, 2007)

Drill holes in it..   [)]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 7, 2007)

As in color or as in weight?

If you want a lighter color, go to a Big Box store where they carry paint. Your should find some 2-part bleach that is used to make wood a lighter color.   Of course test on scrap wood.


----------



## fshenkin94 (Nov 7, 2007)

I guess that I should have been more specific about what I wanted to lighten. I am inteerested in lightening the color.  I'll try the bleach solution and see how that works.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 7, 2007)

This site should have the info you need.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have to wonder "why?". Walnut is a beautiful dark wood. There are many beautiful lighter colored woods. Use the wood that suits your wants for the project at hand. IMHO.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 7, 2007)

If you use the Oxalic Acid be VERY careful.  The fumes on it will kill you.  That is the main reason we do not stock it in our hardware store.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />I have to wonder "why?". Walnut is a beautiful dark wood. There are many beautiful lighter colored woods. Use the wood that suits your wants for the project at hand. IMHO.



Frank, a number of the more artsy turners (like Betty Scarpino and Judy Ditmer) LOVE working with Walnut, but they also like a color contrast in their turning without using a glue-up. Bleaching allows for this. I've seen beautiful Walnut platters w/bleached and textrued rims, and I've seen bowls and HFs that use the same techinque. All truly gorgeous.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />This site should have the info you need.



THAT was interesting and helpful! Very Helpful.


----------



## cherokeeturner (Nov 8, 2007)

You might check with a boat builder or repair shop for a wood bleaching kit.  I helped my dad bleach Mahagany for use on Chris Craft (wooden) boats many years ago.  Someone said it correctly, use plenty of ventalation.

Bob


----------



## karlkuehn (Nov 8, 2007)

Spackle? []


----------

